# For Kingdom Trails Fans: Knightslayer Photos



## thetrailboss (Jun 15, 2011)

Here are some pictures from the crew working on Knightslayer this past weekend.  Looks like a nice trail!


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jun 15, 2011)

Nice. Are all of those from Knighslayer or just the area where the escavator is putting in the wall ride?


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 15, 2011)

from_the_NEK said:


> Nice. Are all of those from Knighslayer or just the area where the escavator is putting in the wall ride?


 
Well, both actually.  I regret not taking some of the lower part of Knightslayer (between HMP bridge and Sherburne base).


----------



## drjeff (Jun 15, 2011)

Well that certainly looks like it WON'T suck!


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 15, 2011)

The trails I have seen on Burke Mountain are really great.  FWIW in all my years the lower mountain at Burke has never looked as good as it does now.  Grass is mowed, things are clean, and there are signs of activity.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 15, 2011)

Damn, I need to get up that way to ride one of these days!


----------



## djspookman (Jun 22, 2011)

got to see the trail in action last year, looks REALLY sweet and flowy, although some of the hits on it are too big for me.. looks like a blast though!

Oh, and FYI... Trout River Brewery (just down the road) has a brew called Knightslayer too.  It's mighty tasty!

dave


----------



## Nick (Jun 23, 2011)

This is at Burke? 

I'm kind of a wuss for some of those larger jumps. Been way to long since I've really been into it, here's a cool vid I found when googling it: 

http://www.vitalmtb.com/videos/member/Knight-Slayer,4196/Knight,1074


----------



## bvibert (Jun 23, 2011)

VITALMTB.com is cool, they have some good stuff there.  And that video was no exception.  Some of those jumps were definitely on the big side for me too...  I liked the looks of the bermed pump tracky looking sections though.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jun 23, 2011)

Nick said:


> This is at Burke?
> 
> I'm kind of a wuss for some of those larger jumps. Been way to long since I've really been into it, here's a cool vid I found when googling it:
> 
> http://www.vitalmtb.com/videos/member/Knight-Slayer,4196/Knight,1074



Yep that is the Lower Mtn at Burke. This is where the "lift served" MTB is located.There are trails off of the summit but you have to drive, shuttle bus or ride your bike up. It will be interesting to see if they expand lift served to the upper mtn with the new HSQ.


----------

